# So sad :(



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

So the other morning I went to say morning to the boys and give them there morning cuddles and clean. As I approached the shed I saw that the lock had been cut! My gorgeous boys were gone!! Some body had stollen them! They also took 3 of my wifes ducks, we were devastaded  how some one could do this I dont know. We saw where they had climbed over the fence and done some damage. We miss the boys so much


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

James Q said:


> So the other morning I went to say morning to the boys and give them there morning cuddles and clean. As I approached the shed I saw that the lock had been cut! My gorgeous boys were gone!! Some body had stollen them! They also took 3 of my wifes ducks, we were devastaded  how some one could do this I dont know. We saw where they had climbed over the fence and done some damage. We miss the boys so much


I'm so sorry to hear that 

It happened to me many years ago - I had two beautiful ferret boys who were stolen from my back garden. I still wonder what happened to them.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

That's really awful  it's my worst nightmare with having them in outdoor housing. I really hope you manage to find who took them and get your boys and the ducks back safely.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I hear of a lot of stolen ferrets, I'm sure some, if not all will be taken to be worked. At the end of the season so many are just abandoned, so make sure every vet, rescue, local RSPCA etc are aware that they are missing, just in case they turn up as lost ferrets. Are your boys microchipped? Our local rescue scan all found ferrets as soon as they arrive. 
Also worth a try to post about the theft on preloved, gumtree and all the other sales sites, hopefully this will make your boys too hot to handle and they may find their way back to you


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

There not micro chipped but all vets etc know, and no news as of yet, so sadly dont think there coming back.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I hope they do, I can only imagine what you're going through. I hope karma comes crashing down on the thieves though


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

This is awful so sorry....how heartless can some people be and how low can they stoop?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi James

I am so sorry to hear this, you could maybe put some lost adverts in local shops in the hope someone has just bought them and realises they have been stolen. 

it maybe worth contacting your local echo? the best thing you can do is get the word spread that they are stolen, make a facebook page spread the word fast! 

o sorry the horrible thieves have done this, one reason I have cameras and extra security on all mine.


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Ah thats just awful!!! im glad i have my little buggers chipped but i doubt that would stop the determined. Hope you are reunited with your pets x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

any news James? I hope Eric and Bo Jangles are found soon.


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

no news, there has been more stolen, no one has see anything though. will be re homing another soon though.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

James Q said:


> no news, there has been more stolen, no one has see anything though. will be re homing another soon though.


 I'm so sorry James, I keep hoping I will click on this thread to see they have returned, I look forward to seeing pics of your newbie when he or she arrives though.


----------

